# unterfordert in C ?



## Ripper (13. Juni 2002)

Ich hab hier eine Kleine Aufgabe für alle die sich in C unterfordert fühlen:

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das die einzelnen Ziffern einer vom Benutzer eingegebenen Zahl vom Typ “long int“ aufsteigend sortiert und das Ergebnis auf dem Bildschirm ausgiebt.

Schickt mir die Lösung als PM, die Beste wird Morgen Abend Bekanntgegeben damit alle die in C noch nich so den Durchblick haben, auch was dazulernen.

Cu bis morgen (dann gibt es auch eine neue Aufgabe)


----------



## foxx21 (13. Juni 2002)

is das deine hausarbeit oder was ?


----------



## Ripper (13. Juni 2002)

nö ich hab die beste lösung vor mirliegen ?
ätsch


----------



## Quentin (13. Juni 2002)

nett nett das c-programmierer auch contests starten zwischendurch  =)


----------



## Ripper (13. Juni 2002)

Jo danke kannst ja auch mitmachen. Und an alle denkt daran die beste Lösung zählt!!!


----------



## Robert Martinu (13. Juni 2002)

Und nach welchen Kriterien ist eine Lösung gut?


----------



## Ripper (13. Juni 2002)

Die beste Lösung ist die, die für Anfänger am besten verständlich ist denn darum geht es ja hier


----------



## Robert Martinu (13. Juni 2002)

Und welche Kenntnisse hat der Anfänger?
Jemand, der Pointer kennt, wird zu einer verlinkten Liste greifen, deren Einfügefunktion das sortieren übernimmt.
Ohne dyn. Speicherverwaltung muss man entweder wissen, wieviele Werte man hat oder auf externes Dateisystem zur Verfügung haben. Bei bekannter Elementzahl könnte man auch direkt ein ein Array einsortieren.
Dann gibts ja auch noch die Standard-lib - welche das Ganze mehr oder weniger auf 2 Schleifen reduziert; was zwar der Einfachheit und Vertändlichkeit nicht aber dem Lerneffekt zuträglich ist.




Und wenn du schon die beste Lösung vor Dir liegen hast, dann kannst Du ja posten; alle anderen sind dann ja zwangsläufig unterlegen


----------



## Ripper (13. Juni 2002)

Ok ein paar kleine Hilfen
Man benötigt Kenntnise über Schleifen, Bedingte Anweisungen und Sprunganweisungen.

1. Tip _#include <stdio.h>_
2. Tip _switch ((int)(zahl % 10))_
3. Tip _while (zahl /=10);_

Die ganze Lösung werde ich erst morgen posten denn das ist hier ein contest und kein normales Tutorial.

nichts für ungut


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Juni 2002)

> Ok ein paar kleine Hilfen
> Man benötigt Kenntnise über Schleifen, Bedingte Anweisungen und Sprunganweisungen.



Und was ist mit dynamischer Speicherverwaltung, oder ist die Länge, bzw die anzahl der Ziffern der Zahl vfestgelegt.

Außerdem gibt es dann auch einen Preis für die Beste Lösung? *g*

Gruss Homer,
der gerade am überlegen ist, ob er das jetzt noch anfangen soll oder nicht naja, mal schauen.

P.S. Die Idee finde ich aber trotzdem sehr gut. Sollte öfter hier sowas kommen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Juni 2002)

Ups was rede ich denn, dazu braucht man ja gar nicht unbedingt die dynamische Speicherverwaltung.

So fertich, bekomm ich jetzt einen Preis. Ich hoffe, das alle Ideen veröffentlicht werden. Bin schon gespannt.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Juni 2002)

Das ist meine Lösung (nicht als PM, da man da keine Dateien anhängen kann)

Gruss Homer


----------



## Ripper (14. Juni 2002)

*Auflösung Aufgabe1*

Also leider hab ich bloß 2 Lösungen erhalten (hab sie nicht kompiliert) aber ich schreib sie trotzdem. 

So die erste ist von ollek81:

```
# include <stdio.h> 

long zahl; 
char zahltxt[12], ausgabe[12]; 

int main() 
{ 
int i, wechsel = 1, a = 0; 
char zwi; 

printf("\nZahl bitte: "); 
scanf("%ld", &zahl); 
sprintf(zahltxt, "%ld", zahl); /*Zahl in string umwandeln*/ 
if(zahltxt[0] == '-') /*Zahl negativ?*/ 
a = 1; 
while(wechsel != 0) /* Wenn nix mehr getauscht wurde, ist er fertig!*/ 
{ 
wechsel = 0; 
for(i = a + 1; i < strlen(zahltxt); i++) /*Zahlen sortieren*/ 
{ 
zwi = zahltxt[i-1]; 
if(zahltxt[i] < zwi) 
{ 
zahltxt[i-1] = zahltxt[i]; 
zahltxt[i] = zwi; 
wechsel += 1; 
} 
} 
} 

printf("\nDie sortierte Zahl: %s\n", zahltxt); 


return 0; 
}
```

Vielen Dank für deine Teilnahme.

Die Zweite kommt von Homer

```
#include <stdio.h>


bool isNumeric(char *zahl, int laenge);			// diese Funktion überprüft, ob es sich wirklich um eine Zahl handelt
void sortZahl(char *zahl, int laenge);		// diese Funktion sortiert die Zahl
int getLaenge(char *zahl, int arrLaenge);	// diese Funktion gibt die Tasächlichen anzahl der Ziffern zurück


void main()
{
	char zahl[11] = {0}; // 10 stellige Ganzzahl, da Long 4 Byte hat + Null-Terminator (\0)
	int echteLaenge = 0;
	printf("Bitte geben sie eine 10 stellige Ganzzahl ein\n");
	scanf("%10s",zahl); // %10s steht dafür, das die ersten 10 Stellen als Zeichenfolge gelesen werden
	flushall();		// leeren des Tastaturpuffers
	echteLaenge = getLaenge(zahl, sizeof(zahl)); // die Echte Laenge
	if( isNumeric(zahl, echteLaenge) )
	{
		printf("\nDie eingegebene Zahl:\n%s\n\n", zahl);	// Ausgabe der eingegebenen Zahl (wobei nur die 1. 10 Ziffern genommen werden
		sortZahl(zahl, echteLaenge);		// Zahl sortieren
		printf("Die sortierte Zahl:\n%s", zahl);		// Ausgabe der sortierten zahl
	}
	else
	{
		printf("\nUngueltige Eingabe");
	}

}

int getLaenge(char *zahl, int arrLaenge)
{
	int l=0;
	for(int i=0; i<arrLaenge; i++) // Schleife bis Gesamtlänge des Arrays
	{
		if(zahl[i] != 0) l++;		// wenn das Zeichen der Stelle i nicht leer ist
	}
	return l;
}

bool isNumeric(char *zahl, int laenge)
{
	bool nummer=true;
	for(int i=0; i<laenge; i++) // Schleife bis Gesamtlänge des Arrays
	{
		if(!((zahl[i]>=48)&&(zahl[i]<=57)) )
		{// wenn das zeichen nicht zwischen ASCII 48 und 57 liegt, dann ist es keine Ziffer
			nummer=false;
		}
	}
	return nummer;
}



void sortZahl(char *zahl, int laenge)
{
	//hier wir das char-Array sortiert mit Hilfe eines Bubble-Sorts

	bool sortiert = true;

	char temp; // temporäre Variable
	int zahl1, zahl2;
	while(sortiert)
	{
		int i=0;
		sortiert = false;
		while(i<(laenge-1))
		{
			zahl1 = zahl[i]-48;
			zahl2 = zahl[i+1]-48;

			if(zahl1 > zahl2)
			{
				temp = zahl[i];
				zahl[i] = zahl[i+1];
				zahl[i+1] = temp;
				sortiert = true;
			}
			i++;
		}
		laenge--;
	}
}
```
Auch dir vielen Dank, ich find es echt super von euch, dass ihr euch so für die anderen members einsetzt.

Zu der Lösung von ollek81

Du hast die einfachste Lösung von diesen beiden Geschrieben  super!! (zumal du ja selbst noch Anfänger bist).

Homer du hast einen etwas umfangreicheren Weg gewählt aber ich (und sicher die anderen member auch) find es gut dass du auch umfangreicher kommentiert hast.

Na gut mein Lösungsvorsclag wäre ja dieser Gewesen:

```
#include<stdio.h>

void main(void)
{
  int nullen = 0, einsen = 0, zweien = 0, dreien = 0;
  int vieren = 0, fuenfen = 0, sechsen = 0, siebenen = 0;
  int achten = 0, neunen =0;
  int i;
  long zahl;

  printf("Bitte eine Zahl :   ");
  scanf("%ld", &zahl);
  do
  {
  switch ((int)(zahl % 10)){
  case 0: nullen++; break;
  case 1: einsen++; break;
  case 2: zweien++; break;
  case 3: dreien++; break;
  case 4: vieren++; break;
  case 5: fuenfen++; break;
  case 6: sechsen++; break;
  case 7: siebenen++; break;
  case 8: achten++; break;
  case 9: neunen++; break;
  }
{ while (zahl /=10);
for (i=l; i <= nullen:       i++) printf("0");
for (i=l; i <= einsen:      i++) printf("1");
for (i=l; i <= zweien:    i++) printf("2");
for (i=l; i <= dreien:      i++) printf("3");
for (i=l; i <= vieren:      i++) printf("4");
for (i=l; i <= fuenfen:   i++) printf("5");
for (i=l; i <= sechsen:  i++) printf("6");
for (i=l; i <= siebenen: i++) printf("7");
for (i=l; i <= achten:     i++) printf("8");
for (i=l; i <= neunen:    i++) printf("9");
printf("\n");
}
```

Ok die neue Aufgabe ist noch etwas komplizierter dafür gebe ich euch aber Zeit bis Sonntag Abend. Nun gut :

Angenommen, du hast die Aufgabe, Binärdateien über eine Modemleitung zu senden. Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass deine Binärdatei eine Datenbreite von 8 bit hat, deine Telefonstrecke aber lediglich druckbare ASCII-Zeichen (mit einem code zwischen 32 und 124) sicher übertragen kann.

Schreibe ein Programm, das deine Binärdatei so codiert, dass sie sicher über die Leitung transportiert werden können!

Heftig oder? 

Viel Spaß beim Knobeln
Euer Ripper


----------



## Ripper (14. Juni 2002)

*Re: Auflösung Aufgabe1*

Es werden Kenntnise über 

- Zeichenorientierte Ein/Ausgabe
- Formatierte Ein/ Ausgabe

benötigt. 

1.Tip int GetSixBit(unsigned char *cblock, int pos)
2.Tip void WriteC6Block(unsigned char *cblock, int cnt)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. Juni 2002)

Oki, mal schauen, ob die neue Aufgabe was wird, soll die Übertragung auch mit drin sein, oder nur das umwandeln der Datei?

Ich weiß noch net, ob ich mich daran machen werde, mal sehen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Ripper (15. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von homer _
> *Oki, mal schauen, ob die neue Aufgabe was wird, soll die Übertragung auch mit drin sein, oder nur das umwandeln der Datei?
> 
> Ich weiß noch net, ob ich mich daran machen werde, mal sehen.
> ...



Die Übertragung muss nicht mit drin sein. Aber mal so nebenbei wäre gut wenn ihr mir eure Lösung als .cpp an meine Email-Adresse Ripper@moscowmail.com . Auf gar keinen Fall hier her posten!!! nicht wahr homer?


----------



## ollek81 (15. Juni 2002)

Hmm...

Da muss ich wohl passen. Das ist mir etwas zu hoch.
Außerdem ist wieder Unistress angesagt. Sorry!!!

Bin aber mal gespannt wie die Lösung zu der neuen Aufgabe aussieht...

Viel Erfolg!


MfG


ollek81


----------



## Ripper (15. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ollek81 _
> *Hmm...
> 
> Da muss ich wohl passen. Das ist mir etwas zu hoch.
> ...



Jo die nächste wird einfacher, eigentlich sollte diese wieder über Anweisungen sein.

Grutz Ripper


----------



## ollek81 (15. Juni 2002)

Hi!

 Mein größtes Prob ist, dass ich nichtmal wirklich peile, was man genau machen soll. Hatte bis jetz nur 2 Semester Informatik-vorlesungen bei ner totalen Pfeife... (Ist auch nur Nebenfach...)

Wenn mir das irgendwer nochmal für doofe erklären könnte, kann ich ja evtl. mal gucken... 




ollek81


----------



## Ripper (15. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ollek81 _
> *Hi!
> 
> Mein größtes Prob ist, dass ich nichtmal wirklich peile, was man genau machen soll. Hatte bis jetz nur 2 Semester Informatik-vorlesungen bei ner totalen Pfeife... (Ist auch nur Nebenfach...)
> ...



also du sollst ein Programm schreiben welches 8Bit Binärdateien so umwandelt das sie über eine Telefonstrecke die lediglich druckbare ASCII-Zeichen (mit einem code zwischen 32 und 124)sicher übertragen kann. Also nur das programm zum umwandeln der Datei


----------



## ollek81 (15. Juni 2002)

Hmm...

Ich glaub, das wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben... Was anderes als 1-en und 0-en können doch auch nicht durch die Leitung gehen, oder?

Nee, versuch's erst gar nicht mir das zu erklären... Wird eh nix!
Außerdem verrätst du nachher noch zu viel  
Ich zieh mir dann einfach den Lösungscode rein..

Bis denne



ollek81


----------



## Ripper (15. Juni 2002)

Na gut wenn die Aufgabe vorbei ist erklär ichs dir, übrigens hab ich dich und Homer mit super bewertet, weil ihr euch die Arbeit gemacht habt bei dem Contest teilzunehmen und den anderen usern damit zu helfen.

An alle anderen ihr könnt immer mitmachen alle Lösungen werden nach dem gestellten Millenium veröffentlicht.

Cu Ripper


----------



## ollek81 (15. Juni 2002)

Danke für die Blumen  

Ich glaub ich hab's jetzt auch so halbwegs gecheckt. Mal sehen, ob das Wochenende noch etwas Zeit hergibt...  


Adios!!


ollek81


----------



## Ripper (15. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ollek81 _
> * Danke für die Blumen
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab's jetzt auch so halbwegs gecheckt. Mal sehen, ob das Wochenende noch etwas Zeit hergibt...
> ...



Jo bitte bitte, die Aufgabe ist allerdings sehr umfangreich und wenn du grad erst mit C angefangen hast wirst du sie nur schwer lösen könne naja bis morgen abend ist ja noch zeit.

Cu ripper


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juni 2002)

so, bei der zweiten aufgabe hab ich auch mal mit gemacht. 
ich hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich auch die besten lösungen hab. wenn sich ripper nicht einfach ein neues buch kauft, hab ich alle aufgaben schon mindestens einmal gelöst. 
ist dann zwar eigentlich unfair, aber das ist mir egal. schliesslich geht es hier ja auch nicht unbedingt darum, eine reise nach island zu gewinnen.


----------



## Ripper (15. Juni 2002)

@wicked, damn, ******e mann du hast es drauf.
Ok die nächsten Fragen werd ich mir dann wohl oder übel selbst einfallen lassen.

Ps. Kannst ja noch nen anderen Weg suchen.!.

Cu Ripper


Achso nicht angeben welches Buch ich hab nach dieser wer dich selbst übernehmen. Weil sonst die kreativität auf der strecke bleibt
 ;-)


----------



## dave_ (16. Juni 2002)

über leichtere aufgaben würde ich mich auch freuen, und mitmachen


----------



## Ripper (16. Juni 2002)

naja wie gesagt die nächste wird einfacher

Cu Ripper


----------



## Robert Martinu (16. Juni 2002)

Wenn man nur das macht, was wirklich dort steht und keine Rücksicht auf Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit nimmt, dann sinds doch eh nur ein paar Zeilen Code - weder eie Schleife noch Verzweigungen sind nötig


----------



## Badmaster (16. Juni 2002)

sorry für die blöde/ n00b frage aber is das reines c? 
Gruss Badmaster


----------



## Robert Martinu (16. Juni 2002)

Kannst du Deine Frage etwas genauer formulieren?
Für welches "das" willst du wissen, ob es reines c ist?


----------



## Badmaster (16. Juni 2002)

sorry, die drei lösungen. Ist das C oder C++ ?


----------



## Robert Martinu (16. Juni 2002)

Das "bool" aus einer der Lösungen ist ein Datentyp, der erst in C++ eingeführt wurde. Ansonsten schauts aber nach plain c aus.


----------



## Badmaster (16. Juni 2002)

hmmm hab ein wenig c# angeschaut (siehe mein thread^^). Wäre das in C# ähnlich?
Gruss Badmaster


----------



## Robert Martinu (16. Juni 2002)

Der Quelltext schaut in jeder Sprache mit c-ähnlicher Syntax fast gleich aus. Einzig die Ein-/Ausgabeteile müsstest Du überarbeiten.


----------



## Ripper (16. Juni 2002)

Ok aus Zeitgründen werd ich die neue Aufgabe und die Auflösung erst morgen posten.

Gut für alle die es noch nicht fertig haben.

Cu Ripper


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Juni 2002)

dann bin ich mal so dreist, was kleines für zwischendurch zu posten. 

es geht darum ein achtstelliges array vom datentyp int aufsteigend zu sortieren. das array ist vorgegeben, und zwar: (7, 23, 0, 9, 10, 102, -5, 42).
das programm muss nicht unbedingt schnell arbeiten, sondern sollte so einfach wie möglich aufgebaut sein.


----------



## Robert Martinu (16. Juni 2002)

Wenn Du schon alle Werte fürs Array vorgibst, dann spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen, die Lösung ebenfalls hart zu codieren ;-) 


Wers nicht so billig oder doch ein bisschen flexibler will nimmt dann halt bubblesort.


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Juni 2002)

ähm.. ja. nehmen wir halt mal an, dass das array keine konstante ist.  
füllen wir das array halt so auf:


```
#include <time.h>

/* ... */

srand((unsigned) time((time_t*)0));
for (i = 0; i < 8; i++)
{
  v[i] = rand();
}
```


----------



## ollek81 (16. Juni 2002)

Tach!

Was ist denn das Problem mit dem array??
Wenn ich jetzt nicht total blöde bin, ist das doch nicht viel anders als die erste Aufgabe, oder?
Wenn du deinen int-array anstatt dem char-array in meinen Quelltext aus der ersten Aufgabe reinbaust (da wo sortieren steht ), sortiert der dir das doch, oder nicht?? 

Oder hab ich das jetzt total falsch verstanden??


MfG

ollek81


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Juni 2002)

es geht ja nicht darum, die werte sortiert auszugeben. es geht darum, das array zu sortieren. ist auch eigentlich nur eine kleine aufgabe - zumal das mit dem bubblesort ja eh schon verraten wurde. ^^
nur damit alle was zu tun haben, bis die nächste aufgabe kommt.


----------



## Robert Martinu (16. Juni 2002)

Also die Umsortiererei funktioniert mit allen Datentype, die sich vergleichen lassen, identisch.
Wer lesen kann findet alles was für die Aufgabe nötig ist in diesem Thread



Ich hab ja nichts verraten, was nicht eh schon dagestanden ist.
Aber Du kannst ja einen anderen sortieralgo implementieren lassen...


----------



## Ripper (17. Juni 2002)

*compiler?*

Hat nix mit der Aufgabe zu tun nur mal so zwischendurch schreibt doch mal welche compiler ihr benutzt dann können wir mal auswerten welcher sich an besten macht.

weil wir hier schon über 270 hits haben und das sicher nicht alle eingefleischte programmer waren.

Cu Ripper


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juni 2002)

den code schreib ich mit dem c++ builder, wegen dem syntax-highlighting. die beispiele hier compilier ich mit gcc unter linux und lass sie auch da laufen - sind ja alles konsolen-programme.
für windows-programme nehm ich lieber den c++ builder.

auch wenn ich eigentlich eher mit delphi und (arbeitsbedingt) mit vb programmiere.


----------



## ollek81 (17. Juni 2002)

Tach!

Ich dachte, das wäre nur ne einfache Frage. Wusste nicht, dass das schon ne neue Aufgabe sein sollte. SORRY!!!

Ich compilier das mit gcc unter cygwin. Ist so ne Art simulierte Unix-Umgebung. 
Den Code schreib ich mit nem einfachen (Dos-) Editor. (Hab auf die schnelle nix anderes gefunden und mit Linux/Unix kenn ich mich nicht aus)
Nix mit spezieller Programmierumgebung. 

Ist nicht so das wahre, geht aber zur Not...



Ollek81


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juni 2002)

lad dir doch dev c++ von bloodshed runter. da ist auch der gnu-compiler von cygwin drin und zusätzlich noch eine kleine entwicklungsumgebung.
http://www.bloodshed.net

irgendwie wird's hier etwas offtopic


----------



## Robert Martinu (17. Juni 2002)

Die Programmierumgebung hängt von der Aufgabe ab. Ein MSVC++ Projekt mit dem Builder zu bearbeiten ist ähnlich sinnvoll wie mit Microsofts Produkt etwas für ein Unix zu machen.

Als Compiler selbst bieten sich fürs final Intels Elemntarteilchen an


----------



## Ripper (17. Juni 2002)

Also ich persönlich schreib den code mit Proton von Ulli Meybohm, da kann man unter den Syntaxschemas alle möglich sprachen auswählen, is freeware bei http://www.meybohm.de . Und den Rest der anfällt mach ich mit gcc.

Nochmal zurück zu http://www.meybohm .de von ihm ist auch der Phase5 htmledit lohnt sich auf alle fälle mal reinzuschauen (besonders für newbees weil alles freeware).

Cu ripper


----------



## Ripper (17. Juni 2002)

*Aufgabe  3*

Hier die Auflösung der zweiten Aufgabe.

Dies ist die Lösung von Robert Martinu und zufällig auch meine *g* .
Es hat bloß ein einziger die richtige Lösung gefunden ( ok war vielleicht doch ein bisschen schwer)

// Binärdaten auf modemübertragbaren Zeichen umcodieren
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

/*eine Struktur, welche die beiden sendbaren Zeichen aufnimmt*/
struct Modem
{
	unsigned char High;
	unsigned char Low;
};
typedef struct Modem ModemSet;




ModemSet EncodeSingle(unsigned char Eingabe) //Ein Byte wird
übergeben und in 2 modemübertragbaren Zeichen codiert
{
  ModemSet Ausgabe;
  Ausgabe.High=0;Ausgabe.Low=0;				//sicher ist sicher
  Ausgabe.High=(Eingabe>>2)+32; 			/*den Wert
der oberen 6 bit nach unten verschieben und das Resultat in den
Bereich der modemübertragbaren Zeichen bringen*/

  Ausgabe.Low=Eingabe-((Ausgabe.High-32)<<2)+32; /*die verbleibenden
unteren 2 bit ergeben sich aus der Differenz zwischen Eingabe und den
oberen Bits*/

  return Ausgabe;
}

unsigned char DecodeSingle(ModemSet Eingabe)
{
	unsigned char
Ausgabe=((Eingabe.High-32)<<2)+(Eingabe.Low-32); /* zuerst mal die
Verschiebung in den Bereich der modemübertragbaren Zeichen rückgängig
machen, die oberen Bits wieder an ihren Platz zurückschieben; nur
noch eine Addition bleibt zu erledigen*/
	return Ausgabe;
}

int main()
{
	unsigned char ZuCodierenderWert=123;   /*oder was auch immer
man übertragen will - IO ist eine Frage des UI, nit der Übertragnug*/

	ModemSet Ergebnis=EncodeSingle(ZuCodierenderWert);
	cout<<(int)DecodeSingle(Ergebnis)<<endl<<endl; /*unser Byte
in eine Zahl umandeln, die auch für uns lesbar ist */

	return 0;
}

Find ich echt klasse dass du ne Lösung gefunden hast aber schick mir doch bitte noch mal ne pm.

Ok die neue Aufgabe ist einfach aber umfangreich:

Zeichnet Dem Programm Ablauf Plan für die Software eines Geldautomaten (Sparkasse oder Sparda ... is völlig egal. Ihr habt Zeit bis Donnerstag Abend weil Ihr euch noch informieren müsst was alles rein muss (e.g. verbinden mit Bank). Ok bis spätestens Donnerstag.
Hab ich mal auf Arbeit gemacht und ich kann sagen dat ding ist echt umfangreich.

Schickt eure Lösung als Bild (bmp, jpg oder gif) oder als doc mit autoformen.

Cu Viel Spaß Ripper


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Juni 2002)

@ Ripper, ich finde es immer noch klasse, deine Idee mit den Aufgaben, ist auch gerade für Anfänger (und da zähl ich mich auch noch dazu) ganz interessant. Leider konnte ich bei der Übertragungsgeschichte nicht mitmachen, da mir die Zeit gefehlt hat.
Aber ich hoffe, es kommen noch mehrere Aufgaben, die nicht weniger interessant sind.
Da ich gelesen habe, das einige mehr auf der Linux-Seite mit C/C++ Programmieren, wäre es aber trotzdem iteressant mal Aufgaben zu stellen, bei dennen man evtl. auch auf die Win-API zugreifen müsste. Ein Tip noch: zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit, öffne doch bitte bei jeder neuen Aufgabe ein neuen Thread, ich denke da werden mir die Mods zustimmen.
Ach ja ich Programmiere mit VC++ 6.0 unter Windows und ab und an mal mit KDevelop und GCC, aber da nur Konolenprogramme.

Gruss Homer

P.S. danke für die Bewertung.


----------



## ollek81 (17. Juni 2002)

Richtig mit Geld rausschieben und Karte einziehen??

Das hat ja irgendwie was!! Vielleicht sind wir bald alle reich!?! 

Naja, viel Erfolg euch allen!!!


Ollek81


----------



## Badmaster (18. Juni 2002)

wie wärs, wenn man gleich ein neues unterforum machen würde mit kleinen aufgaben? genau wie das tut forum....
Gruss Badmaster


----------



## Ripper (18. Juni 2002)

@ollek81 ja alles muss mit drin sein, und denkt daran wenn das Geld drausen ist ist das pap noch nicht zu ende da kommen noch ein paar prozesse!!!!!!!


----------



## Ripper (18. Juni 2002)

LoL zieht euch mal rein wo dieses forum in den top themen steht *g*

Cu Ripper


----------



## poison215 (18. Juni 2002)

@ripper... also irgendwie glaub ich dass du der ulli meybohm bist - auf jeden fall schaust du ihm verdammt ähnlich!
poison215


----------



## Robert Martinu (18. Juni 2002)

> aber schick mir doch bitte noch mal ne pm.



Die pm hast Du; bleibt die Frage, wozu Du sie brauchtest...


----------



## Ripper (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Daishi _
> *
> 
> Die pm hast Du; bleibt die Frage, wozu Du sie brauchtest... *



Um deinen Member namen zu wissen denn guck dir doch mal deine Berwertungen an. 

Cu Ripper


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Badmaster _
> *wie wärs, wenn man gleich ein neues unterforum machen würde mit kleinen aufgaben? genau wie das tut forum....
> Gruss Badmaster *




leute leute nicht gleich immer unterforen aufziehen wollen =)
Sonst haben wir bald mehr unterforen als threads 

Aber ihr koennt gern für jede Aufgabe ein Thread aufmachen 

schreipt einfach [aufgabe]blbllb ins Subjekt und gut ist 

gruss holyfly admin
der da cpp unter linux Qt3 schreibt
und mit gcc btw ecgs compiliert.


----------



## Ripper (19. Juni 2002)

übrigens müssen die linuxer unter euch das pap nicht umbedingd als bild machen (die windoof user auch nicht umbedingt hab beides aufer HD)

Cu Ripper


----------



## Ripper (20. Juni 2002)

*shit*

bei mail.com (moscowmail.com) wird der server gewartet ich meld mich wieder wenn ich eure mails lesen kann

Cu Ripper


----------



## Ripper (1. Juli 2002)

*No incomming mail*

also mein Account is wieder active aber leider wurden alle mail die in dieser zeit eingetrofen sind ingnoriert. Also seid doch bitte so nett und schickt mir die mails nochmal. ripper@moscowmail.com


cu ripper

Achso bitte keine *.skd  Formate.

Staroffice, Word, etc.


----------



## Ripper (15. Juli 2002)

*shit mail..com*

also ich weis das sich einige von euch an die aufgabe gemacht haben aber ich hab immer noch keine mails bekommen also geh ich mal davon aus das der server spinnt. Damit wir das hier trotzdem weiter führen können schickt mir die mails bitte an robert@ostsee-mafia.de


*shitmail.com*

cu ripper


----------



## Biofreak (13. August 2002)

*Was soll denn sowas?*

Was für ein Quatsch..
Wozu soll das gut sein???


----------



## Ripper (13. August 2002)

*@Biofreak*

Oh mann bist du unsozial :-- 
kannst du nicht vorstellen das dat gewisse Leute interessiert hat.
Ein Contest ist eine feine sache gerade weil die newbees wat gelernt haben. Außerdem hab ich verdammt viele pms erhalten von leuten die die Idee super fanden. Also lass ich mir das von dir nicht vermiesen.

So schluß jetzt

RIPPER


----------



## Biofreak (13. August 2002)

*ANTW.*

Ich finde es reicht, wenn "Anfänger" fragen ins Forum posten... Weisst du was passieren würde, wenn ich aus all meinen Projekten einen Kontest veranstalten würde? Das Forum würde vor "unübersichtlichkeit" platzen. Ausserdem denke ich, dass du Lösungen brauchtest und alles nur erfunden hast, um Deinen Eigennutzen zu befriedigen. Desweiteren will ich nicht sagen, dass es keine gute Idee sei sowas zu machen. Ich frage mich nur, wie man eine solche Frage - wie du sagst, für Anfänger stellen kann... Das ist einfach für Anfängerniveau viel zu speziefisch. Dieser Punkt bestätigt meine Vermutungen. 
Aber es ist ja nun auch wirklich egal. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall einen Streit anfangen. Es ist nur so, dass es meiner Meinung nach besser Themen für "Anfänger" gibt.


----------



## Ripper (13. August 2002)

uff jetzt weis ich warum du so sauer bist.

Hast du im ernst geglaubt das ich das für mich gemacht alle Aufgaben die ich hier gestellt habe waren entweder aus "goto c-programmierung" oder aufgaben aus meiner Berufschule die ich schon durchgearbeitet habe. Sieht nähmlich echt schlecht aus wenn jemand mit der Aufgabe probs hat und dich um hilfe bittet.

Außerdem waren die Aufgaben nicht für Anfänger sondern für Fortgeschrittene. Da hast du was falsch verstanden
Damit sich Anfänger aus deren Coden was abgucken können.

So is jetzt wieder gut???


Weisst du was passieren würde, wenn ich aus all meinen Projekten einen Kontest veranstalten würde?

Hä?

cu ripper


----------



## Azmodeus (23. August 2002)

*neue aufgabe*

Stell mal ne neue aufgabe .. ich find die idee nicht so schlecht weil man dann endlich mal ne beschaeftigung fuer die nacht hat falls freundin mal im urlaub is *gg*
Die letzte aufgabe war SEHR schlecht gestellt ..
Poste in den naechsten tagen mal ne neue plz.

MFG Azmodeus


----------



## Ripper (25. August 2002)

es wird einen neuen contest geben allerdings einen Webmastercontest
Und ich denk mal dass ich den noch diesen monat anfang ich schreib dir ne pm wenns losgeht-

cu ripper


----------



## Azmodeus (27. August 2002)

Was genau meinst du mit Webmastercontest ? Bitte nich irgendwas mit design, ich mag nur C


----------

